# Used Trucks



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem like used trucks are way over priced?

There's no way trucks with more than 100k should be over 15grand.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been in the market to add a truck to the fleet, and I'm actually finding good deals. I just haven't found the one I want yet


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

The market shifted when Cash For Clunkers was in effect. That program removed thousands of affordable trucks from the market, so everyone who use to pay 4000-5000 for a truck ended up moving to a higher price category. The market hasn't leveled out since for vehicles with mediocre fuel economy. Hard to believe in 2008 I bought a 2004 4wd silverado with 69k miles for $8500. It's practically still worth that much, and would be worth more if it was an extended cab.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It's crazy around here. I was just on the CL, some guy wants 18k for his 98 F250 with 225k on it because it has the 7.3. Thing looks beat to heck.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm finding the same with vans here. I've been checking cl and auto trader as I'm preparing to go out on my own. Vans with 250k that want 7000 for. I might end up going the truck and trailer route.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Seams that way around here. There is an 08 dually 2wd Cummins work truck model guy wants $29500 has 275000 miles.

Cole


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Prices are high at the moment nothing to do with cash for clonkers that was almost 10 years ago. More abiut supply and demand. I was looking for a new full size van but I am going to go fro a ford transit and set up a small service crew with that and see how we go


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Anderson said:


> Prices are high at the moment nothing to do with cash for clonkers that was almost 10 years ago. More abiut supply and demand. I was looking for a new full size van but I am going to go fro a ford transit and set up a small service crew with that and see how we go


Cash for clunkers was 5 years ago.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I got a 97 chevy 3500 with a hole in the head, a ford f450 dump with a bad head, and a vw golf with a blown engine. All available real cheap. Who says theres no deals out there......


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I know a few used car dealers, and they said a bunch of Mexicans are coming here to the auctions and buying all the trucks, along with over seas guys are buying up stuff too. I guess it's cheaper to buy them here and ship them than to buy them in there countries.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Cash for clunkers was 5 years ago.


So a clunker 5 years ago would have been at least 10 years old. So those trucks are now 15 years old


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's crazy around here. I was just on the CL, some guy wants 18k for his 98 F250 with 225k on it because it has the 7.3. Thing looks beat to heck.


Like I said, 16 years old and still wants 18k.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Look hard. I bought a 2010 F150 4x4 crew cab in december 2011 for 19,500. Mint, but 70k miles. My brother (PM) is driving it now. I bought a 2012 F 250 4x4 crew cab for 25k in December. 61k mikes, mint. I looked for 6 weeks for both.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Like I said, 16 years old and still wants 18k.


Well he's retarded. I've checked out 3 duramaxs crewcab long box, all 07 and 08s with miles from 66k to 120k in better than average condition with prices from $18500 to $23000.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's all been in the last week. And I lied one was a short box. It had 66k and was the cheapest. But was only the lt package


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Well he's retarded. I've checked out 3 duramaxs crewcab long box, all 07 and 08s with miles from 66k to 120k in better than average condition with prices from $18500 to $23000.


Yeah in my opinion those are still crazy prices. I got my 04 2500HD in 2010 for 18.

I know that's what they go for but still. Dang, it's just 4 wheels and a motor.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Our 08 Ford extended cab 3/4 diesil I bought last year with 105k miles, 13k. 

Our 07 Ford 3/4 crew cab diesil 4xr crew cab Lariat we bought for 31k in 09. 

Our Chevy one ton van was like 8k, its an 02. My old 01 3/4 Chevy standard transmission single cab was 21k new.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Get in with a dude who goes to auctions....


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Get in with a dude who goes to auctions....


That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yeah in my opinion those are still crazy prices. I got my 04 2500HD in 2010 for 18. I know that's what they go for but still. Dang, it's just 4 wheels and a motor.



They are diesels. That's why. I've got a 13 duramax that was 53k new, and a '11 1500 short bed regular cab that was 28k new. I retired my powerJOKE so we need to replace it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Our 08 Ford extended cab 3/4 diesil I bought last year with 105k miles, 13k. Our 07 Ford 3/4 crew cab diesil 4xr crew cab Lariat we bought for 31k in 09. Our Chevy one ton van was like 8k, its an 02. My old 01 3/4 Chevy standard transmission single cab was 21k new.....



I keep looking online and all the good deals are in Texas, I'd love to fly down and pick one up.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've heard that before about Texas but I really wonder why.

Figure it needs to be at least a grand cheaper than here to make it worth it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I've heard that before about Texas but I really wonder why. Figure it needs to be at least a grand cheaper than here to make it worth it.


I was thinking like 3k from all the way up here.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure for you. I get "free" flights from credit cards. Might be something to look into to.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I keep looking online and all the good deals are in Texas, I'd love to fly down and pick one up.


Its because of the oil field. If you like white, its the place to buy. For some of you guys, id be willing to check the vehicle out and pick you up at the airport to get the truck. 

My current ride (the '12 ) was a ridiculously good deal. I was looking for a new one. For 60 or so thousand miles I will buy used to save 23k on a 2 year old mint condition sled. 

Some of yall......:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yeah I'm sure for you. I get "free" flights from credit cards. Might be something to look into to.


I just do the cash back, I've only flown twice in my life



Jaws said:


> Its because of the oil field. If you like white, its the llace to buy. For some of you guys, id be willing to check the vehicle out and pick you up at the airport to get the truck. My current ride (the '12 ) was a ridiculously good deal. I was lokking for a new one. For 60 or so thousand miles I will buy used tonsave 23k on a 2 year old mint condition sled. Some of yall......:whistling


I've noticed they are all white.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Its because of the oil field. If you like white, its the llace to buy. For some of you guys, id be willing to check the vehicle out and pick you up at the airport to get the truck. My current ride (the '12 ) was a ridiculously good deal. I was lokking for a new one. For 60 or so thousand miles I will buy used tonsave 23k on a 2 year old mint condition sled. Some of yall......:whistling


I'm good with white. What dealers are close?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm good with white. What dealers are close?


Austin and San Antonio. 

Big state :whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

We might have to grab lunch john. I think I found her.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheres she at? 

I generally dont eat with yankees, but you seem ok. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Its because of the oil field. If you like white, its the place to buy. For some of you guys, id be willing to check the vehicle out and pick you up at the airport to get the truck.
> 
> My current ride (the '12 ) was a ridiculously good deal. I was looking for a new one. For 60 or so thousand miles I will buy used to save 23k on a 2 year old mint condition sled.
> 
> Some of yall......:whistling


Do I have to buy a truck, or can I just come for lunch?...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Expensive lunch but come on. Lol.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Wheres she at? I generally dont eat with yankees, but you seem ok. :laughing::thumbup:



Houston, I might make a weekend out of it


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Houston, I might make a weekend out of it


Its a ways, but let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Its a ways, but let me know. :thumbsup:


Will do. I talked to my bank last week, they told me to let them know how much I needed and when I needed it. I might check on some flights


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Will do. I talked to my bank last week, they told me to let them know how much I needed and when I needed it. I might check on some flights


Austin, San Antonio or Houston airports if you want a ride. Might get a better deal landing in Austin or San Antone. The dealership would probably pick you up in Houston. If not, PM me.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Austin, San Antonio or Houston airports if you want a ride. Might get a better deal landing in Austin or San Antone. The dealership would probably pick you up in Houston. If not, PM me.


They said they would at any local airport


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here you go this is affordable.

http://ottumwa.craigslist.org/cto/4379202577.html


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> We might have to grab lunch john. I think I found her.
> 
> View attachment 109646


If you don't mind me asking, where did you look to find this.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

brickhook said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you look to find this.


Ebay


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

shanekw1 said:


> I've had 2 Chev 5.7 gassers go well over half a million Km with no more than reg maintenance.


Is that like 12 miles? :jester:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> Is that like 12 miles? :jester:


300k miles


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Figured I'd chime in, my 02 Chevy gasser had 333k miles on it when I traded it last year. Needed a tranny, that's why I got a new one. Ran like a top, In the 11 years we owned it needed a tranny, battery, alternator , and a fuel pump. For that kind if mileage, that's not bad in my book.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I think a diesel engine is superior, using a fuel that in itself lubricates the upper cylinder is very logical. But the particulate filters and urea injection systems they all require combined with the high purchase price scare me off.


I agree, if they made a diesel without the pollution stuff or a turbo they would last forever. Most diesel blocks will last forever it is the $2-$3k turbo, $800 egr valve, $4500 particulate filter, $3.5k oil cooler line, or the DEF system that will not last. 

Idling longer than 5 min leads to most of the DPF & EGR problems 

In my truck if the oil cooler goes it takes between 12 and 14 hours to replace. Thats why I would never have a diesel that is past the warranty


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I hate the smell of a diesel, my yuppie buddy had one he wore gloves when fueling!!

Pretty smart right, it keeps the smell off my hands!! Takes them off and puts them in the cab lmfao


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Is that like 12 miles? :jester:


360k + miles


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I hate the smell of a diesel, my yuppie buddy had one he wore gloves when fueling!!
> 
> Pretty smart right, it keeps the smell off my hands!! Takes them off and puts them in the cab lmfao


I worked in a diesel shop through highschool. After work, if you had an outdoor conversation with me from 3 feet away, you'd leave reeking of diesel.


----------



## JPConst1005 (Feb 11, 2014)

Used trucks are about impossible to find around here. If they do come available, the prices are sky high. I found an 04 Duramax with 200k+, and they were asking 24000! I paid $26k for my 04 Duramax in 2008 with only 70K on it. At one point, there was a local dealership that had used 2012 Chevy duallys for more than the same new 2013's! 

Guess I'll have to buy new when I finally upgrade. Mine is getting close to that time. 230k miles but still going strong. Besides, Chevy likes the new trucks more than I do!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> 300k miles





shanekw1 said:


> 360k + miles


So it's different in different parts of Canada? :laughing:

I had a buddy who traded in an '06 Dodge with a swapped sort of matching bed and got 35,000 dollars. He had a decent amount of miles on it. Then he bought a fully loaded 4x4 dually Mega Cab and only paid another 35,000 dollars. He thought he got a great deal. 

I think the '06's were the last of the pre-emission Diesels, which is why he got such a good price. Still, who would pay 40-45,000 for a well loved used rig. :no:


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

JLS, $12k is a steal for a 6.6 Duramax, even with slightly higher miles!


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

A bigger problem is not the price of things, but rather the fact nobody wants to pay for anything. Everyone is out for a deal. People selling cars and trucks need to make a living too.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's crazy around here. I was just on the CL, some guy wants 18k for his 98 F250 with 225k on it because it has the 7.3. Thing looks beat to heck.


I bought my 96 with the 7.3L powerstroke with 250k for 6 grand, and it's pretty clean. Well, not right now but it WAS 

White, extended cab, long bed, Kelderman air ride, class 4 hitch - only 2 doors and 2wd though.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's crazy around here. I was just on the CL, some guy wants 18k for his 98 F250 with 225k on it because it has the 7.3. Thing looks beat to heck.


Friend of mine might have the exact same truck as mine - a 98 7.3L 2wd with under 100k he'd sell for around 10k if I'm not mistaken.


----------

